# compact crankset v. larger cassette...



## Steve3667 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey everyone:

I plan to do some pretty extensive climbing this spring and summer (on east coast, so highest I'll go is maybe 6,500 ft or so). I'm a flatlander, so I have had very little need to tinker with my gearing in the past (which is 52/39 up front, and 12-25 in back). I'm 6'2" and about 165 lbs or so (before training), and have done a little climbing in the past, so I won't be starting out blind, and have climbed some pretty significant climbs with traditional gearing (not terribly long, but pretty steep). That said, I'm looking to gain some lower gears as cheaply as possible (since I won't be keeping this arrangement on my bike most of the time).

What's the concensus, given I want to accomplish lower gears relatively cheaply? Compact crankset or 12-29 cassette? 

If crankset, will a standard, braze-on front der work? I run 10 speed Campy mix of Chorus and Record.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

The cheapest depends on what you can find. 10 speed cassettes are $60 or so, and a long cage MTB derailleur is $30 on up - if you want to leave your current crank. 29 is beyond most road derailleurs.

Compact cranksets vary wildly. I bought a new Rival compact crank AND BB from an Ebay bike part house for $50 - and then used my friend's DA short cage rear derailleur with it for lower gearing.



I missed the Campy part of your question. But my comments on 29 tooth rings stand - your current derailleur is going to have a hell of a time dealing with a cog that big.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*new cassette*



Steve3667 said:


> What's the concensus, given I want to accomplish lower gears relatively cheaply? Compact crankset or 12-29 cassette?
> 
> If crankset, will a standard, braze-on front der work? I run 10 speed Campy mix of Chorus and Record.


You might consider whether you actually need the 12. A 13-29 cassette would give you a good low gear but still keep closer spacing between the gears. You can pick up a Veloce' cassette relatively cheaply and it will shift every bit as well as Record or Chorus. A 53/13 will allow you to go fast enough that any faster and you'd be better off in a tight tuck.

If you do switch to a compact, the only issue you may have is whether you can lower your FD enough (6 mm).


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Percentage wise you will get a lower gear changing from 12-25 to 13-29 cassette. As opposed to going from 39 inner ring to 34 ring on the compact crank. But if you need low gears, you can go to a compact crank with 34 inner ring and the 13-29 10 speed cassette.

Its about $60 for a Veloce 13-29 10 speed cassette. Bought overseas. About the same for the cheapest compact crankset. With a braze on front derailleur you may be able to replace the braze on for one designed to accomodate the 50 tooth compact crankset. Putting a new cassette on is easy. Your short cage rear derailleur will handle the 29 tooth big cog just fine. I've run a short cage rear derailleur with a 46-30 crankset and 13-29 cassette.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

RussellS said:


> *Percentage wise you will get a lower gear changing from 12-25 to 13-29 cassette. * As opposed to going from 39 inner ring to 34 ring on the compact crank. But if you need low gears, you can go to a compact crank with 34 inner ring and the 13-29 10 speed cassette.
> 
> Its about $60 for a Veloce 13-29 10 speed cassette. Bought overseas. About the same for the cheapest compact crankset. With a braze on front derailleur you may be able to replace the braze on for one designed to accomodate the 50 tooth compact crankset. Putting a new cassette on is easy. Your short cage rear derailleur will handle the 29 tooth big cog just fine. I've run a short cage rear derailleur with a 46-30 crankset and 13-29 cassette.


Unless I'm reading this gear calculator wrong 34x25 and 39x29 are nearly identical.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Steve3667 said:


> What's the concensus, given I want to accomplish lower gears relatively cheaply? Compact crankset or 12-29 cassette?
> 
> If crankset, will a standard, braze-on front der work? I run 10 speed Campy mix of Chorus and Record.


I don't think Campy has a 12-29 cassette in 10-speed, only in 11-speed.

If so, you'd be looking at going with a 13-29, in 10-speed. And there's nuthin' wrong with that. 52x13 is fine for most ppl as a top gear, and 39x29 is a pretty low low-gear.

Generally speaking, cassettes are cheaper than getting a new crank and/or BB, but Campy cassettes can be pretty pricey too, unless you get them from European internet sites like Ribble or Shiny Bikes.

But a new 10-speed Campy cassette should certainly be lots cheaper than a new Campy crank, in any case.

The only way this doesn't work out for you is if the climbs are so bad that you need both a compact crank AND a wide-range cassette, but again, 39x29 is pretty good and I'd try that first before deciding to spend more $$$.
.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

SystemShock said:


> I don't think Campy has a 12-29 cassette in 10-speed, only in 11-speed.
> 
> If so, you'd be looking at going with a 13-29, in 10-speed. And there's nuthin' wrong with that. 52x13 is fine for most ppl as a top gear, and 39x29 is a pretty low low-gear.
> 
> ...


Are you guys saying that his short cage derailleur is going to handle a 29?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> Are you guys saying that his short cage derailleur is going to handle a 29?


Yes, as long as he doesn't attempt a 52X29 combo. With big gears comes big responsibility.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Brother from another mother*



Steve3667 said:


> ...I plan to do some pretty extensive climbing this spring and summer (on east coast, so highest I'll go is maybe 6,500 ft or so). I'm a flatlander...
> 
> ...52/39 up front, and 12-25 in back). I'm 6'2" and about 165 lbs or so...
> 
> ...I run 10 speed Campy Chorus...


I am a flatlander, run Chorus 52/42 12x23, weigh 160# and my name is Steve too.

I have successfully used the following when hitting the climbs in North Carolina and Tennessee:

Standard Chorus 52/39 cranks.
Short cage derailer.
Swap out and use a *13x29 Veloce cassette*.

The 13x29 will work just fine with a short cage derailer as I have done this many times on my bike as well as my wifes bike. Do check your chain length but you should be fine unless someone cut it too short on the initial install. Avoid the big (52t) big (29t) combo but when I have tested it I still had the mechanical capacity to ride stupid.

There have been plenty of times when I have been riding the climbs in North Carolina that I have used a 52/39 and a 12x26 cassette and still been just fine. The real time the 29t is nice is those short, *steep* leg busters but for most the climbing you can cruise along in the saddle in a 39x26 or 39x25 combo. We only have one 13x29 cassette in the house so if I am climbing with my wife she gets the 13x29 and I get the 12x26. 

If you have been happy with your current setup and are just looking for a little extra relief for the steep stuff your cheap solution is a low end Campy 13x29 cassette. A bonus of the low end cassettes is that they have lots of loose cogs so if you really feel you must have a 12t cog you can mix and match cogs with your current cassette.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*additional info...*

Regarding the 13-29 with a short cage RD, be sure to set the chain length using the big/big plus 1 inch method (plus 1-1/2 if the ends don't match up).

Just because this setup works on one person's bike does not mean it will work on all bikes. RD hangers vary in the amount of drop they have and that affects the clearance between the largest cog and upper pulley on the RD. Turn the "B" screw out all the way, until it disengages the drive gear, then turn it in, 1/2-1 turn. That will maximize the clearance. Chainstay length also affect the availabel wrap capacity and some bikes can have up to 3T more wrap than another, with the same gearing setup. 

Campy's 2010+ 11 speed RDs have a modified B screw mechanism to insure that a 29T large cog can be used with a short cage RD (there is no longer cage made), but with 10 speed, this is only found on medium cage RDs.

Edit: Apparently Campy may have quit selling the medium cage 10 speed Centaur RD, so the current short cage RD should also handle a 13-29, just like the 11 speed version. Oddly, they still list a medium cage Veloce RD.


----------



## Steve3667 (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks, everyone, for responding. i'll definitely go with the cassette option. Steve; thanks in particular for your practical advice for the hills here in the Carolinas. That's exactly where I intend to ride this spring/summer. 

thanks again!


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I got both: 50-34 chainrings and 13-29 cassette. The roads are steep around here!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a different school of thought on this. I went to a compact because I could get even lower gearing. I already had a 12/27 cassette. On flat land, standard chainrings are best; with compact you change the rings quite often. When it comes to hills is where I personally prefer the compact. Because you can get to the lower/higher gears with a little less shifting. Then again, it could be due to the way I pedal. I tend to spin down hills.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Bill2 said:


> I got both: 50-34 chainrings and 13-29 cassette. The roads are steep around here!


Noice_!_ :thumbsup: 

Yeah, I've done the 'overgeared on steep hills' thing, and it ain't no fun... 
.


----------



## pyattbl (Jun 28, 2010)

@ Original Poster: I ride the "hills" around Asheville a lot... well, not now, as we've got tons of snow. But weather permitting... Anyhow, as a matter of reference for you, I'm bigger (195 lbs), likely older and in worse shape, but am 6' 2" also. I'm riding a 50/34 compact crank and an 11-28 rear cassette. I spend a lot of time in the saddle spinning the 24 or 28 gears, but alternate standing in the 19 or 21. I manage to pull my tonnage up whatever we have, and actually like it most of the time. Rides from Asheville (2000' elevation) to Mitchell (6600') are pretty enjoyable. 

If you're in the Asheville area, and want a good climb, try the Elk Mountain. It's spectacular. Enjoy the spring/summer.


----------

